
Netherlands Moves to Only Allow EV Sales by 2025 – End of Gas, Petrol - doener
http://insideevs.com/netherlands-moves-to-allow-only-all-evs-by-2025-no-more-gas-diesel-sales/
======
Someone
Between proposal and vote, this was changed from "forbid sales of gas-powered
cars by 2025" to "push to not sell any gas-powered cars by 2025". Chances are
there will be discussion over how hard to make that push.

Also, sales of electric cars in the Netherlands were very high because
subsidies made then extremely cheap for some people; if you managed to let
your company buy a Tesla model S as a business expense for you to drive in
instead of paying you its cost in (taxable) income, after subsidies and tax
breaks, it could cost around €25,000 (less than $30,000)

------
Maultasche
I imagine this will help air quality a lot with the Netherlands having such a
high population density.

However, it might be an issue if you want to leave the country and go driving
down to the Alps or Italy for vacation. The infrastructure in other countries
might not be there to support fast charging of electric cars.

The best solution in my opinion would be to require all cars to have electric
as their primary mode of propulsion, but allow them to also operate on gas,
much like the Volt or the Plug-In Prius.

